# I need advice about USC



## Jace (Feb 23, 2015)

A few weeks ago, I was accepted into USC for the Critical Studies MA. Just this week, I learned I also got in for the Film/TV Production MFA.
It seems I've come to a point where I'm torn between both programs, as I really enjoy and have a background in the critical side to film (theory, history, culture, etc), but always saw USC as a destination for a more production-based experience.

So if anyone has any experience with or any advice about either program to make my decision easier, I would really appreciate the help. Also what I really want to know is if I would be closing any doors or opening others by choosing one over the other.
Thanks everyone!

EDIT: Also, I don't suppose there's a way to pursue both at the same time?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd ask @AlexBSU as she's currently a 4th semester MFA student at USC and still active on these forums. Hopefully she'll be able to get back to you soon.


----------



## AlexBSU (Feb 24, 2015)

Jace said:


> A few weeks ago, I was accepted into USC for the Critical Studies MA. Just this week, I learned I also got in for the Film/TV Production MFA.
> It seems I've come to a point where I'm torn between both programs, as I really enjoy and have a background in the critical side to film (theory, history, culture, etc), but always saw USC as a destination for a more production-based experience.
> 
> So if anyone has any experience with or any advice about either program to make my decision easier, I would really appreciate the help. Also what I really want to know is if I would be closing any doors or opening others by choosing one over the other.
> ...



Hey Jace!

I'm sure I can help you out! I am currently in the MFA Film and Production Program at USC and I have a lot of friends in the Crit Studies program here. I would say the program you choose should be based on your career goals. Do you want to study film theory and pursue a possible PHD? Or, do you want to pursue a career in directing, producing, cinematography, editing or sound? 

A lot of people in the production program do not come from a production background so it is a great opportunity to learn with a super encouraging and supportive group of students and faculty. But, I would say reach out to a crit studies person as well to get their two cents.

Contact me on Facebook and I will get you in touch with the crit studies folks I know. https://www.facebook.com/AlexWeissMorgan

Congrats on getting in!
Alex


----------



## Jace (Feb 24, 2015)

AlexBSU said:


> Hey Jace!
> 
> I'm sure I can help you out! I am currently in the MFA Film and Production Program at USC and I have a lot of friends in the Crit Studies program here. I would say the program you choose should be based on your career goals. Do you want to study film theory and pursue a possible PHD? Or, do you want to pursue a career in directing, producing, cinematography, editing or sound?
> 
> ...


Hey Alex, thanks so much! While pursuing the Production MFA, are there options available to study film theory? I don't necessarily see myself going the academic route, as I most definitely want to develop the skill set needed to produce film and television. But I majored in film studies as an undergrad, and there's a part of me that really wants to hold onto that if possible. I guess I'm wondering if they're completely separate disciplines at USC and just how flexible the film/tv production MFA curriculum is.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2015)

Jace said:


> But I majored in film studies as an undergrad, and there's a part of me that really wants to hold onto that if possible. I guess I'm wondering if they're completely separate disciplines at USC and just how flexible the film/tv production MFA curriculum is.



If you majored in film studies as an undergrad than why would you want to take the same thing again?  Wouldn't it be very similar?


----------



## AlexBSU (Feb 24, 2015)

Jace said:


> Hey Alex, thanks so much! While pursuing the Production MFA, are there options available to study film theory? I don't necessarily see myself going the academic route, as I most definitely want to develop the skill set needed to produce film and television. But I majored in film studies as an undergrad, and there's a part of me that really wants to hold onto that if possible. I guess I'm wondering if they're completely separate disciplines at USC and just how flexible the film/tv production MFA curriculum is.



As a production student you are required to take 6 units of crit studies (film theory) classes. Plus I'm sure if you want to take extra units of crit studies you can, they just won't be applied towards your degree.


----------



## Jace (Feb 24, 2015)

Chris W said:


> If you majored in film studies as an undergrad than why would you want to take the same thing again?  Wouldn't it be very similar?



Yeah i'm taking that into consideration as well. A friend at USC just told me that some of the undergrad and grad courses overlap for critical studies. So film/tv production is likely my choice at this point.


----------

